# red oak flooring ?



## morkdach (Aug 22, 2009)

a coworker gave me a couple of bundles of new flooring boards he did not use in his project. lable says unfinished, would this be a good heat source


----------



## jethro (Aug 22, 2009)

I would think so as most lump charcoal is made from that sort of scrap wood.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 22, 2009)

Is it solid wood or is it pieces? If it's pieces I would say no because of the glue that they would use. So just make sure that it is solid before using it for food.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 22, 2009)

this is solid red oak flooring 1/2" thick.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 22, 2009)

I would say your good to go if unfinished and not laminated-oak is a good smoking wood.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 23, 2009)

I guess I am going to be a maybe decenting opinion here.  I assume that this is furniture, cabinet grade. wood.  I have a cabinet maker a few minutes away from me.  After gathering some scrap oak I lit it up.  It was kiln dried being furniture grade wood and burnt up so quickly it was of little use in a smoker.  Remember even cured 1 yr old wood is not as dry as these processed woods.  Just my 2cents.


----------

